# 24 hour AMR salery



## Medicdawg (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi all. I'm an employee of a ruralmetro fire department and Rural/Metro was just bought out by AMR. While I know that AMR doesn't currently have any fire departments, I'm sure that there are facilities that have 24 hour shifts. 
My question is what is the pay for the 24 hour shifts? What is the hourly rate for a 24 hour medic and emt? Is it an hourly rate with time and a half over 40 hours? Hourly rate go down after 8 hours worked? A set salery and OT when you pick up extra shifts? 
I doubt that we'll receive a pay cut when merger is complete, but a higher wage is always welcome. 

Thanks to any who reply.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 1, 2015)

I worked on a 24 hour truck in NM. unfortuantely answers from other amr operations are not going to help you. Each operation has a different pay scale, with extra for experoece, education, certifications,  etc. Plus some states laws are different about what type of pay (standard, double, time and a half) they offer depending on what hour of your shift you're on.
In nm it was 15.50 or so for a new medic per hour. Overtime (1.5) after 40 hours a week. Technically 24 hour trucks were supposed to get less pay per hour due to their built in overtime, but our manager kept us on paper as stacked 12 hour shifts so we kept our higher rate.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 3, 2015)

Mmmmmm, salery.... I like mixed green salery, myself, with a tad of balsamic vinegar... This site is making me hungry.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Nov 3, 2015)

At our division the 24 hour rate is about $2.50 less than your actual pay. So as a medic you are looking at about $13. We only have about 3-4 24hr shifts as it is and we just found out they are getting rid of our 24hr neonate unit.


----------



## PirateMedic3 (Nov 3, 2015)

BASICallyEMT said:


> At our division the 24 hour rate is about $2.50 less than your actual pay. So as a medic you are looking at about $13. We only have about 3-4 24hr shifts as it is and we just found out they are getting rid of our 24hr neonate unit.



What area is this? 13 sounds crazy low for a medic


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 3, 2015)

PirateMedic3 said:


> What area is this? 13 sounds crazy low for a medic


I know quite a few services in TX and NM that start their medics off at 13/hr, and that's the pay they get, there's no change per how long shifts are.


----------



## PirateMedic3 (Nov 3, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I know quite a few services in TX and NM that start their medics off at 13/hr, and that's the pay they get, there's no change per how long shifts are.



Im from NC and im in the 16-17 range, planning on moving to TN I hope its not that much of a cut


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Nov 4, 2015)

PirateMedic3 said:


> What area is this? 13 sounds crazy low for a medic


Riverside County, CA... But I am also referring to just the 24hr rate.. Base pay for medics is alittle over $15. We only have a few 24hr cars.


----------



## robert conlogue (Nov 12, 2015)

PirateMedic3 said:


> What area is this? 13 sounds crazy low for a medic


salary commensurate with degree stop teaching any upgrade students and only those with degree program and pay will go up. fight to make program degree requirement and profession and not skilled labor worker


----------



## Tigger (Nov 13, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I worked on a 24 hour truck in NM. unfortuantely answers from other amr operations are not going to help you. Each operation has a different pay scale, with extra for experoece, education, certifications,  etc. Plus some states laws are different about what type of pay (standard, double, time and a half) they offer depending on what hour of your shift you're on.
> In nm it was 15.50 or so for a new medic per hour. Overtime (1.5) after 40 hours a week. Technically 24 hour trucks were supposed to get less pay per hour due to their built in overtime, but our manager kept us on paper as stacked 12 hour shifts so we kept our higher rate.


I think our 24 hour medics drop at least 2 an hour to work the 48/96.


----------

